
Do companies care about being data ethical or is baseline compliance enough? - hamihi
if there were visible grades (like restaurant hygiene in LA) that told users how data ethical a company was, would that make a difference?
======
neuroticfish
No. That information is already public, freely available, and has been widely
distributed by mainstream media, social media, and blogs. People are already
aware of the dearth of ethics in the tech industry and are either apathetic or
are leaving the guilty platforms. I don't think better information or new
revelations will change how we interact with unethical companies.

